

Bedroom Startups - fallentimes
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/running_small_business/archives/2009/04/bedroom_startup.html

======
andrewljohnson
I slept and worked in the same room for four months while I got TrailBehind
going.

You do what you gotta do, but I'm glad to have separate rooms for these things
now, even if I still spend all day in my house.

Today, my two co-founders and I share a cabin in Truckee... which is a pretty
good place to build a hiking site. We programmed in the winter, and we have a
lot of users around to talk to during the spring.

------
wyclif
Hardly a new phenomenon, even in Web 2.0. del.icio.us, to take one example,
operated lean like this for years. Think plastic lawn chairs:

<http://www.petefreitag.com/images/blog/delicious_office.jpg>

~~~
edw519
They can't afford real furniture to sit in 12 hours per day, but they can
afford bottled water?

Is that Hacker News on his left monitor? Get back to work!

~~~
nostrademons
Maybe the lawn chairs are a good thing, because they encourage you to stand up
and take a break every once in a while? A few people have standup-desks at
Google, and ergonomically they seem much better than the regular sit-down
ones. Humans weren't built to sit in _anything_ for 12 hours per day.

~~~
indiejade
My favorite seat is a flat, backless piano bench. Not only does it encourage
movement, also does it encourage great posture. ;) It's a bit like sitting on
the floor, but a wee bit more ergonomically friendly.

I've never understood the bean bags.

~~~
jamesbritt
I had a comfy bean bag chair set up for a while, and I think it was sort of
good for exercise because I would drink a lot of assorted beverages (water,
iced tea, coffee), so I would have to get my ass off the near-floor quite
often, and the effort was greater than if I were sitting in a normal chair.

It also made it easy to slip into a short nap if I felt like it. :)

------
uservoice
Here's the whole story, including Richard White (kiko):
[http://blog.uservoice.com/2009/04/17/the-year-of-the-
scrappy...](http://blog.uservoice.com/2009/04/17/the-year-of-the-scrappy-
start-up/)

------
davidw
Interesting.... tsumobi.com. I've always been curious about what they've been
up to since they originally had something similar to Hecl, apparently.

~~~
dbul
It's good to get press, but if your product is in "private beta" like tsumobi
then maybe it is time to remove the cloak. Or else how can the free press be
effective?

~~~
davidw
It's been in private beta for years at this point:-/

~~~
mattmaroon
Tsumobi was in private beta when I was in YC. So much for launch fast and
iterate.

